# Looks like parkinsons



## Doccolls (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm really concerned I've seen my dog shake his head like Parkinson's or maybe minor seizure. Really weird. HELP!!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Take your dog to your vet as soon as possible for a professional diagnosis.

V. are prone to epilepsy - but please don't jump to conclusions, you need to have a vet check your dog out as soon as possible.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Def get to your vet. But it could just be tremors. Dozer has tremors and seizures so keep me posted. If possible take a video before you get to the vet so they can see what's going on. 

Here's dozers head tremor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzuQFfJUz8I&feature=youtube_gdata_player

But seizures can present in MANY forms.


----------



## Doccolls (Apr 1, 2012)

I seen your video and that's exactly what Doc did we are at the vet getting some blood work done.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Any updates? I'm really curious about your results.


----------

